# sapastre



## catalana

Hola,
algú em podria ajudar a com traduir "sapastre" al castellà?


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Segons el diccionari un "sapastre" és una persona que fa la feina mal feta, només se m'acud "manazas". També diu que és un "beneitó"," ximple" o "curta de gambals", en aquest cas diria "tonto", "que tiene pocas luces", depén del context.

A veure què hi diuen els altres. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## catalana

Gràcies mei, "manazas" és perfecte, és el sentit que volia.
És que m'havia quedat una mica bloquejada!


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Sí, segurament depèn del context, com diu la Mei. I és curiós, però a mi el primer que em ve al cap quan sento "sapastre" no és res del que diu el diccionari. Pensant-hi una mica més sí, però per mi també és una manera d'adreçar-me a algú ("ei, sapastre"), una mica com "ganàpia". És cosa meva o algú també ho veu així?  En aquest cas, en castellà podria ser qualsevol cosa, "chaval", per exemple, el primer que em ve al cap.

En quin context ho tens, catalana?

EDIT - aps, ok, ja he vist el teu post, catalana. Solucionat!


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Sí, segurament depèn del context, com diu la Mei. I és curiós, però a mi el primer que em ve al cap quan sento "sapastre" no és res del que diu el diccionari. Pensant-hi una mica més sí, però per mi també és una manera d'adreçar-me a algú ("ei, sapastre"), una mica com "ganàpia". És cosa meva o algú també ho veu així?  En aquest cas, en castellà podria ser qualsevol cosa, "chaval", per exemple, el primer que em ve al cap.



També ho pensava per això ho he buscat. Moltes vegades quan saludo a algú li dic "sapastre", "ganàpia" o alguna cosa així... aquí tampoc estàs sola, hehe 

De res catalana, a disposar.

Mei


----------



## roseruf

A mi m'ha vingut al cap la segona accepció, més per referir-se a algú en el sentit de ganàpia. Potser una idea en castellà podria ser "pillastre, pillin" o similar.
Espero que et sigui d'utilitat!


----------



## ajohan

Hola
I si és una persona que que fa la feina mal feta, no seria un "chapuzas" o "chapucero"?


----------



## Mei

ajohan said:


> Hola
> I si és una persona que que fa la feina mal feta, no seria un "chapuzas" o "chapucero"?



Sí, també vol dir fer la feina malament. 

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
Dependrà molt del context, però "chapucero" també podria ser.

Salutacions
X:


----------



## Mei

De totes maneres... quan penso en un "manazas" ho és des que va néixer, vull dir que si fa les coses malament és perquè és així, mentre que un "chapuzas" ho fa malament perquè no en sap més, per mandra o perquè l'han ensenyat així. Podriem dir que "el manazas nace, el chapuzas se hace". Jo posaria "manazas".

Què en penseu vosaltres?

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> De totes maneres... quan penso en un "manazas" ho és des que va néixer, vull dir que si fa les coses malament és perquè és així, mentre que un "chapuzas" ho fa malament perquè no en sap més, per mandra o perquè l'han ensenyat així. Podriem dir que "el manazas nace, el chapuzas se hace". Jo posaria "manazas".
> 
> Què en penseu vosaltres?
> 
> Mei


 
Hola Mei,

Estic d´acord amb tú, no es el mateix un "manazas" (altra opció podria esser "patoso") que un "chapuzas", perque al meu entendre, un "chapuzas" es algú que fa els coses malament per desidia, mentre que un "manazas" no té mala intenció.

Per exemple, jo soc un "manazas"   però no soc un "chapucero". 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Almoina

Mei, tu vols dir que un "manazas" és algú amb poca destresa, oi? Podríem dir també que és "torpe".
En canvi, un "chapuzas" seria algú que fa les coses sense cura ni atenció.

Què creus?


----------



## Mei

Almoina said:


> Mei, tu vols dir que un "manazas" és algú amb poca destresa, oi? Podríem dir també que és "torpe".
> En canvi, un "chapuzas" seria algú que fa les coses sense cura ni atenció.
> 
> Què creus?



Exacte, això vull dir.  

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

És veritat, chapuces té aquesta connotació de que és una persona que fa les coses malament per desgana. En canvi, un manazas ho fa malament perquè, pobrissó, no en sap més.... 

Tens tota la raó del món Mei! (Una abraçada guapa!) 

Salutacions
X:


----------

